# الصلاة المقبولة والسهر الروحى _ للعلاَّمة القديس يوحنا الدرجى السينائى  ((متجدد))



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*الصلاة المقبولة والسهر الروحى _ للعلاَّمة القديس يوحنا الدرجى السينائى  

عن موسوعة سُلَّم الفضائل 

بقلم : دياكون
د. ميخائيل مكسى اسكندر






أولاً عايز أعرفكم بالقديس يوحنا الدرجى ( John Calimacus ) (كليماخوس) من آباء الكنيسة العظام والحكماءفى ديره فى سيناء . وقد ترهب فى سن السادسة عشرة فى دير بجبل سيناء , وتتلمذ على يد أحد شيوخه . وهو الأب مارتيريوس ( Martyrios ) 

وقد تنبأ له القديسان يوحنا سابا ( الشيخ الروحانى ) وانسطاسيوس رئيس الدير المذكور , بأنه سيصير رئيساً له , فيما بعد . وهو ماحدث بالفعل .

وفى سن العشرين تّوحد , فى الصحراء على مسافة 5 أميال من الدير. وقد قضى 40 سنة فى خلوته , ظل يجاهد فيها فى حياة التوبة والصلاة الدائمة . وتعرَّض لحروب الشياطين , وعرف خداعهم , وكان يتحدث مع الملائكة , وزوار أحد الأديرة بالقرب من الأسكندرية .

وكان يذهب إليه كثير من الزوار من الرهبان والعلمانيين للأستفادة بحكمته والأسترشاد بمشورته . فحسده إبليس وأثار عليه بعض الرهبان , بسبب الغيرة والحسد من نموّه فى النعمة والقامة الروحية , ووصفوه بأنه كثير الكلام . فظل صامتاً لمدة عام كامل , إلى أن عادوا يرجونه الحديث معهم من أجل ربح النفوس الوافدة إليه , فاستجاب لرجائهم.

وبعد مرور أربعين سنة فى الوحدة , إنتخبوه رئيساً للدير . وأمتاز بعمل المعجزات , ثم ترك رئاسة الدير لأخيه جرجس , وعاد الى خلوته حتى ساعة إنتقاله للفردوس عن 79 عاماً (570 - 649 ).

وقد طلب منه الأب يوحنا رئيس دير ريثو بفلسطين أن يسجّل خبرته الروحية , فكتب كتابه هذا باسم : " سُلَّم الفضائل " باليونانية . وتمت ترجمته الى عدة لغات قديماً وحديثاً . ويضم 30 مقالة روحية 

+ انا اخترت منهم مقالتين اللى بيختصوا بالصلاة 
وبصلى يكون الموضوع سبب بركة ليكم 

آميـــــــــــــــن






أولاً الصلاة المقبولة ( أم الفضائل )






(1)    الصلاة فى طبيعتها هى عِشرة المؤمن مع الله والاتحاد به . وأما فى فعلها , فهى مًصالحة الله , وطلبالرحمة من الخطايا , وجسرلإجتياز التجارب , وسور فى وجه الأحزان.

وهى تًوقِف قتال العدو للنفس , وشًغل الملائكة (فى السماء) وغذاء للروح , وينبوع الصالحات , ومصدر للمواهب (الروحية) وأستنارة للعقل . وكنز للمتوحدين الصامتين.

* وهى تسكين للغيظ , ومرآة للتقدم الروحى , وإيضاح لحالنا , وإعلان المستقبل , وعلائمة وإعلان المستقبل , وعلامة المجد , وباب للحكمة .

(2) فالصلاة تدعو الجميع المتعبين وثقيلى ّ الأحمال لكى يأتوا إلى الرب ويستريحوا " (مت 11 : 28 - 30 ) , لأن نيرها هّين , وشاف للجراح.

(3) ليكن قلبك خالياً من الحقد , وإلاَّ لن تستفيد من صلاتك شيئاً .

(4) لتكن طلبتك بسيطة , وخالية من التكلُّف والتزويق , لأن العشار , والأبن الشاطر , قد صالحا الله بكلمة واحدة .

(5) يجب أن نكون مستعدين (بتوبة صادقة ) لكى نقف أمام ملكنا ويُرحب بنا , لئلا يبصرنا الملك - من بعيد - ونحن غير لا بسين الحُّلة اللائقة للمثول بها أمامه , فيطلب من خُدامه طردنا من أمامه .

(6) إن هيئة جميع الماثلين للصلاة واحدة , ولكن طلبة واحدة تختلف عن طلبة آخر. فالبعض يُصلون  إلى حبيب وسيد , ويسبحونه ويتضرعون اليه , من أجل غيرهم , لا من أجل أنفسهم فقط.


يتبع بنعمة المسيح...
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يونيو 2011)

*





* وآخرون يريدون الغِنَى الروحى ( النمو فى النعمة ) والمجد , والدالة لديه.

* وآخرون يرغبون النجاة من يد عدوهم.

* وقوم يسألون للحصول على نعمة ( أو بركة أو فضيلة ما ).

* وآخرون يريدون سداد ديونهم , أو إطلاقهم من سجنهم .

* وغيرهم يطلبون الصفح عن آثامهم وشرورهم.



(7) ينبغى أن نقدم الشكر أولاً , قبل طلب أى شئ أخر , ثم نعترف بشرورنا , ونندم عليها , وبعد ذلك نقدم سؤالنا للرب.

* هذه هى طريقة الصلاة المقبولة , كما أوضحه ملاك الرب لأحد الأخوة.

(8) إن كنت قد وقفت - مرة - أمام قاض أرضى , فلن تحتاج إلى مثال آخر لوقوفك فى صلاتك (أمام الله) . 

أما إذا لم تقف مُتهّماً أمام الناس (فى محكمة ) ولا شاهدت آخرين يحققون معهم , فتعلّم حرارة الصلاة - على الأقل - من تضرع المرضى إلى الأطباء , حينما يلجأ الأطباء  الى شق البطن أو الكى بالنار.

(9) لا تتأنَّق فى ألفاظ صلاتك , فإن كلمات أطفال - بسيطة - كثيراً ما استعطفت أباهم السمائى (صلاة بدالة وبإتضاع ).

(10) لا تتعمد الى الإكثار من الأقوال فى الصلاة , لئلا يتشتَّت عقلك فى الصلاة فى البحث عن ألفاظ مُعينة للتضرع .

* فإن كلمة واحدة من العشار , قد استرضَّت الله.
وصرخة إيمان واحدة خلّصت اللص . فالثرثرة فى الصلاة ( ترديد عبارة مكررة أو جملة واحدة ) تجعل النفس تتشتت (تسرح فى الصلاة ) , بينما الكلام الموجز يجمع الفكر.

(11) إذا أحسست بحلاوة (لذة الصلاة ) أو تخشُع فى لفظ من ألفاظ صلاتك , فأثبت فيه , فإن ملاكنا الحارس يصلى معنا حينذاك.


(12) حتى ولو صعدت سُلِّم الفضائل كلها (مارستَّها ), فصّلِ من أجل غفران خطاياك , لأن القديس بولس اعتبر نفسه أول الخُطاة (1تى 1 : 15).






يتبع بنعمة المسيح
*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

*




(13) الطعام يحتاج لزيت وملح , والصلاة تحتاج لجناحين ( للصعود للسماء) هما العفة والدموع (ورأى كثيرون أن هذينالجناحين هما الصوم والصدقة ).*

*(14) إذا تدرَّبتَ على الوداعة وعدم الغيظ , فلن تتعب كثيراً فى تحرير ذهنك من التشتيت (فى الصلاة ).*

*(15) بداية الصلاة بطرد الهواجس ( الأفكار )الواردة لنا بالأستعانة بالله فور ظهورها , ومنتصفها أن نحصر فكرنا فى ألفاظ الصلاة , أما كمالها فهو انخطاف عقلنا فى الرب (كما يحدثمع كبار القديسين ).*

*(16) يجب ترويض الذهن على عدم الشرود - أثناء الصلاة - وعدم تركه يتيه , كما فعلالقديس بولس الذى أعلن أنه يصلى كلمات قليلة بالذهن (1كو 14 : 19).*

** ونحن غير الكاملين نحتاج الى كثرة ألفاظ الصلاة العميقة , وهى تقود الله الى نقاوتها , بناء على وعده : *
*" هو المُعطى صلاة نقية للمُصلى " (1مل 21 :9 حسب الترجمة السبعينية ) , رغم ما بها من عكارَة , وتعب!!*

*(17) * والصلاة العكرة (الغير نقية ) : هى أن نقفأمام الله , ويخطر لنا فيها أفكار غريبة عن الصلاة.*

** والصلاة المتلاشية : هى أن نُسبَّى - أثناء الصلاة - غارقينفى اهتمامات لا جدوى منها.*

** والصلاة المسلوبة : هى أن تشرُد أفكارنا - أثناء الصلاة - دون أن نشعر بذلك.*

** الصلاة المستوجبة للدينونة : هى أن ننقاد الى أية تجربة شيطانية تداهمنا - أثناء الصلاة - ونهتم بها , بدلاً من الأستمرار فى الصلاة.*

*



*

*يتبع بنعمة المسيح...  *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (15 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي كتييييير لحضرتك 
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
ومنتظرين المزيد
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (15 يونيو 2011)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> ميرسي كتييييير لحضرتك
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك
> ومنتظرين المزيد
> ​


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة*


----------



## النهيسى (16 يونيو 2011)

*القديس يوحنا الدرجى السينائى  *

موضوع قيم جدااا
شكرا ليكم

سلام الرب يسوع


​


----------



## ABOTARBO (16 يونيو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *القديس يوحنا الدرجى السينائى  *
> 
> موضوع قيم جدااا
> شكرا ليكم
> ...


*ميرسى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة*


----------

